# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Xin các bác tư vấn em muốn sắm một máy cnc để đục gỗ. Khoảng 8đầu.

## dinhtungdhhp

Nhà em làm mộc nên cũng muốn sắm về tự làm. Em thì chưa biết gì về máy cả. Mong các bậc tiền bối tư vấn giúp em nên mua máy ở đâu với ạ

----------


## dungtb

bác có nhu cầu về máy thì ới em tư vấn cụ thể nhé, bên em chuyên lắp ráp và nhập khẩu máy nguyên chiếc theo yêu cầu

----------


## Minh Long

Đang tìm hiểu, quan tâm như chủ thớt.

----------

